# Fish ID please



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

One of my friends sent me this picture, Anyone know what this is?


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Lizard Fish


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that's a lizard fish


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like a lizard fish...and a decent sized one too


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's also a great Grouper bait!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, the Inshore Lizardfish. I won't say what the shrimpers call them.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Bait thief


----------



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

I caught a few of those down in Mexico on the pacific side by Ixtapa, they have a nasty set of teeth!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Kim said:


> It's also a great Grouper bait!


Really? Might hang onto the next one.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Chris V- I used to work on a shrimp boat off the Texas Coast as a kid and was the one always to laugh when the old verteran shrimper deckhands called them by their slang-name.
Too funny! Won't post it here but it is still funny!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Gulp tail remover


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Caught 2 on "gotcha" lures yesterday. I've never seen them before then. They were not even twice the size as the gotcha...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have caught one the same size on a stretch 25.


----------

